# [Help] Unlocking Phenom II X4 960T



## desiJATT (May 27, 2012)

Hello there guys, I have been tirelessly trying to unlock my Phenom X4 960T to a hex core processor from the day I bought it, but no luck. My configuration is in my signature. Here are the steps I performed to unlock it - 

>Disabled Cool & Quite
>CPU Unlock to Enabled
>CPU Core Control to Manual
>Enabled the last two cores
>Rebooted - *Failed* Doesn't get past the Windows 7 logo
>Again booted into BIOS
>Increased Core Voltage by 0.0025V, then to 0.0050V.
>Rebooted - *Failed* BSOD after Windows 7 Logo ^
>Disabled both the cores, while keeping CPU Core Unlock to Enabled, and Cpu COre Control to Manual
>Entered into Windows, saw that Windows Installed a driver for AMD Six Core Processor.
>Again tried unlocking, but no luck.

Any ideas on how to successfully unlock it? Or should I just settle with the cores that they are possibly damaged ones?


----------



## sumonpathak (May 27, 2012)

guess u dint win the draw....
bought from flipkart?


----------



## desiJATT (May 28, 2012)

^^ Flipkart, RiGOD was able to unlock  But I couldn't.


----------



## RiGOD (May 28, 2012)

^^I don't think that the process is that complex if it actually has 2 extra cores. I just enabled Core Unlocker option and the extra cores showed up. Why don't you check some YouTube videos buddy? Somebody might have done a video with Gigabyte motherboard I guess.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 28, 2012)

If possible just try to unlock 1 core. Many people were able to unlock 1 core instead of 6 core!


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 28, 2012)

Its a lucky draw. No Solutions for bad luck


----------



## desiJATT (May 28, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^I don't think that the process is that complex if it actually has 2 extra cores. I just enabled Core Unlocker option and the extra cores showed up. Why don't you check some YouTube videos buddy? Somebody might have done a video with Gigabyte motherboard I guess.



No videos for my board, only a 990 based chipset one, that too is having different interface than mine.



saikiasunny said:


> If possible just try to unlock 1 core. Many people were able to unlock 1 core instead of 6 core!



Tried, no luck on either of two.



Tech_Wiz said:


> Its a lucky draw. No Solutions for bad luck



Godamn it


----------



## saikiasunny (May 28, 2012)

So nothing is possible now, sorry  . Theres only 50% chance of unlocking a core!


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 28, 2012)

Yeah and +50% already eaten by RIGOD


----------



## pramudit (May 28, 2012)

blaim flipkart for delivering a proccy that is not unlockable...


----------



## saikiasunny (May 28, 2012)

if you Google a little bit you will notice that many people are having problem in unlocking the 960t with the 970a ud3. have you updated to latest BIOS?


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2012)

Those who have the intention of unlocking 960T, why are you guys buying 960T at the first place? Buy 1075T, only 600/- more than that of 960T.
Those 960Ts of flipkart have bad reputation of not unlocking.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 29, 2012)

flipkart.com/amd-3-ghz-am3-phenom-ii-960t-processor/p/itmd2rysgmxrhzha

do u hav this processor?,buyers saying it overclocks well 0.o


----------



## RiGOD (May 29, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> flipkart.com/amd-3-ghz-am3-phenom-ii-960t-processor/p/itmd2rysgmxrhzha
> 
> do u hav this processor?,buyers saying it overclocks well 0.o



^^Yeah it does. The problem here is not OC'ing but unlocking it to a 6 core 1605T. Check the Newegg reviews too, the unlock rate is pretty high.

*@desiJATT* : Don't worry man, as you know for gaming 4 cores is more than enough. Even I'm running mine as stock 960T for gaming and other casual tasks considering that it has lower TDP and still performs well. Unlocks the two extra cores rarely for heavy multitasking like video encoding, 7 Zip compression etc.

And don't forget the misfortune I met with the monitor and in that case you're lucky. BTW you can check this post for my idle & load temps, TDP etc. And post your's too mate


----------



## Cilus (May 31, 2012)

desiJATT, try to unlock one core at a time, many people have unlocked it into a 5 core CPU.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 31, 2012)

Cilus said:


> desiJATT, try to unlock one core at a time, many people have unlocked it into a 5 core CPU.



he tried it, but no luck even there!


----------

